# Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Guten Tag, 

Ich habe mir gestern bei Amazon im Warehouse-Deal eine GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming bestellt, welche durch meine jetzige R9 270x ersetzt werden soll.
Wie viel Watt ca. verbraucht mein i5 2500k übertaktet auf 4,6GHz 1,31V? TDP Leistungsangabe bei der CPU ist 95Watt, bei der Grafikkarte 180Watt.
Allerdings ist die GIGABYTE GTX 1080 eine OC Version und ich habe gelesen die kann durchaus 250 Watt verbrauchen.
Wie schätzt Ihr die Situation ein mit einem 430Watt Bequiet Netzteil?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Da das wohl ein L8 o.ä. ist, sollte das gewechselt werden.

be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Es ist noch ein L7 Netzteil. be quiet BQT L7-430W. 
Ich bin mal bespannt ob es funktioniert wenn die Grafikkarte da ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Mag knapp funktionieren. Aber das Netzteil ist uralt und war schon damals nicht hochwertig. Musst du wissen ob du da eine 600+€ Karte ranhängen und das Netzteil unter hoher Belastung laufen lassen willst. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle wohler fühlen mit einer Investition von nochmal 60+€ für hochwertigere Technik, die nicht noch die Trümmerfrauen bei der Arbeit gesehen hat.


----------



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Trümmerfrauen bei der Arbeit, guter Einwand. Ich werde es dennoch versuchen, was kann schlimmsten Falles passieren außer dass das Netzteil abraucht? 
Ich denke nicht, dass z.B. Hardware beschädigt wird, dafür ist es ein Bequiet mit sehr wahrscheinlich guten Schutzmechanismen, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> ... Bequiet mit sehr wahrscheinlich guten Schutzmechanismen, oder was denkt ihr?



Wenn es ein aktuelles bequiet wäre.... Ja.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Was evilgrin sagt. BeQuiet war nicht immer gut und hat auch heute noch überteuerte Gurken im Angebot.

Wir können dir nur Ratschläge geben, du bist ein (vermutlich) mündiges Mitglied der Gaming-Community und musst selbst entscheiden, ob du vermeidbare Risiken eingehen möchtest oder nicht


----------



## Cuzzle187 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ich würde auch lieber bisschen Geld in die Hand nehmen und mich nicht im Nachhinein ärgern wenn was passiert ist.
Weiß nicht ob der Händler wenn er sieht warum die Graka kaputt gegangen sie ohne weiteres ersetzt.


----------



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Okay danke soweit, nur da ich noch nicht ganz sicher mit meiner Entscheidung bin, versuche ich mir hier ein paar genauere Ratschläge zu holen, also:
Wie hoch schätzt ihr das Risiko ein dass tatsächlich etwas kaputt geht?
Ist es absolut nicht empfehlenswert, oder kann (nicht sollte) man es durchaus probieren?


----------



## evilgrin68 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, das zwar über 700 Steine für eine GraKa da sind, aber als Netzteil wird lieber etwas aus der Steinzeit verwendet.

Ich schätze mal das der Rechner funktionieren wird, aber du brauchst hinterher hier keinen Thread aufzumachen wenn es doch Probleme gibt.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Neuer PC, Bitte mal drüber schaun ? Lies dir bitte mal den Post von Threshold durch.

Ja, das ist der absolute "worst case" - keine Frage. Keiner hier wird dir sagen, dass sich iwas bei dir bis Sylvester verabschiedet, aber wie oben schon gesagt: 600€-700€ aufs Spiel setzen wäre es mir nicht wert


----------



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ich habe die Graka für 635 Euronen erworben, NO RISK NO FUN. Da es vielleicht wahrscheinlich funktionieren kann werde es probieren.
Falls irgendwas schief geht werde ich meine Erfahrungen hier in diesem Thread teilen und keinen neuen aufmachen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Aber nun gut, ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graka für 635 Euronen erworben, NO RISK NO FUN. Da es vielleicht wahrscheinlich funktionieren kann werde es probieren.
> Falls irgendwas schief geht werde ich meine Erfahrungen hier in diesem Thread teilen und keinen neuen aufmachen.



Ja, mach das mal. Kann gut sein, dass sich der Rechner beim Starten kurz verschluckt.
Dann fährt er hoch. Belastest du das System ordentlich, sollte der Rechner abschalten -- sofern die Schutzschaltung noch geht.
Wenn nicht, knickt dir entweder die Grafikkarte oder das Mainboard durch, wenn das Netzteil abraucht.
Bitte mal per Video festhalten.


----------



## _razor1911_ (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Leises Netzteil 430W  PSU PURE POWER L7 | 430W von be quiet!

"Umfassender Schutz Ihrer wertvollen PC-Komponenten vor Überstrom, Über- und Unterspannung, Kurzschluss, Überhitzung und Überlastung."

Warum sollte die Schutzschaltung nicht mehr gehen nur weil es schon etwas älter ist? Das halte ich für Nonsense.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ich persönlich würde es dir auch nicht nahelegen. 
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass die absolut bescheuerte Railverteilung das Gerät unter Last eventuell zum abschalten bringt, obwohl  man von der Nennleistung noch ne Ecke weg ist. 
Einen Tausch durch beispielsweise ein BitFenix Whisper 450 lege ich dir nahe.


----------



## markus1612 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Leises Netzteil 430W  PSU PURE POWER L7 | 430W von be quiet!
> 
> "Umfassender Schutz Ihrer wertvollen PC-Komponenten vor Überstrom, Über- und Unterspannung, Kurzschluss, Überhitzung und Überlastung."
> 
> Warum sollte die Schutzschaltung nicht mehr gehen nur weil es schon etwas älter ist? Das halte ich für Nonsense.


Weil elektronische Bauteile altern.


----------



## Eddy08 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Bin gespannt was raus kommt, Hab 2 mal PC Komponenten wegen defekten Netzteilen verloren. Seit dem nur noch Corsair Netzteile, lieber 30 bis 40 Euro mehr ausgeben. Hat mich damals schwer getroffen, als mein altes bequit Netzteil mein Asus Commando mit Q6600 mitgenommen hat. Aber hatte 2 mal nen Grund für ne neue Plattform 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Leises Netzteil 430W  PSU PURE POWER L7 | 430W von be quiet!
> 
> "Umfassender Schutz Ihrer wertvollen PC-Komponenten vor Überstrom, Über- und Unterspannung, Kurzschluss, Überhitzung und Überlastung."
> 
> Warum sollte die Schutzschaltung nicht mehr gehen nur weil es schon etwas älter ist? Das halte ich für Nonsense.



Du verlässt dich nicht gerade wirklich auf die Werbeseite von BQ, oder?  Jeder Hersteller behauptet, dass sein Produkt sicher sei, trotzdem funktionieren regelmäßig Schutzschaltungen nicht, nicht richtig oder sind trotz gegenteiliger Angabe einfach nicht vorhanden.

Habe gerade kein ordentliches Review zum L7 430W zur Hand, kann sein, dass die Schutzschaltungen da in Ordnung sind, aber als Beleg die Produktseite anführen... ernsthaft?


----------



## Pu244 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Funktionieren kann (und wird es wohl vermutlich auch) es.

Das Hauptproblem sind mMn die Fehler, die sich nicht so einfach einordnen lassen ala "PC hat sich ausgeschaltet" oder "Netzteil ist explodiert". Ich hatte da schon zweimal meine Probleme, ironischerweise einmal 1999 mit einem Seasonic und 2001 mit einem BeQuiet E6. Beide male hatte es durchaus das Potential einen um den Verstand zu bringen (was es das erste mal auch getan hat), von daher war mein 500W Rombutech eine löbliche Ausnahme, das schaltete sich brav ab und signalisierte mir das es Zeit für ein neues Netzteil ist.

Den PC wird, wenn er ordentlich ausgelastet ist, wohl weit mehr als 300W aus dem Netzteil ziehen (aus den Strometz dann so um die 400W). Hängt auch von von der Zahl der HDDs und dem restlichen Krempel, den du daran betreibst, ab. Du lastest das Netzteil schon recht stark aus, mich würde interessieren ob es dem FurMark und Prime 95 gleichzeitig standhält, dann sollte es tendenziell klappen.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Wozu hat der TE überhaupt diesen Thread eröffnet ???

Der Thread hätte ab Beitrag 3 geschlossen werden können


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Schutzschaltung nicht mehr gehen nur weil es schon etwas älter ist? Das halte ich für Nonsense.



Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, solltest du besser auf die hören, die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen und nicht einfach irgendeinen sinnlosen Thread eröffnen, die Leute nach einem Rat fragen und das ganze dann am Ende doch anders machen als _ALLE_ Leute dir empfehlen. Sowas ist einfach mal *dreist!* Da fehlen einem echt die Worte...

Aber nun zurück zu deiner Frage:
Die L7 Serie war schon damals, vor etwa 7,5 Jahren schon nicht besonders toll war, aber noch halbwegs brauchbar. HEUTE ist es ein ~7 Jahre altes Netzteil, dass schon ziemlich ausgelutscht ist, nicht mal im Ansatz mit den Ansprüchen an moderne Komponenten konzipiert ist und dir auch noch den Rechner killen kann. Aber du weißt es ja eh besser, von daher *viel Spass mit dem sparen auf den neuen Rechner*, den du brauchen wirst...
Aber hey, 750€ für 'ne völlig überteuerte Grafikkarte ausm Fenster hauen und dann das ganze mit 'nem ~7 Jahre altem Netzteil versuchen zu betreiben, dass schon sehr preiswert ist und mit älteren Grafikkarten (z.B. GTX 280, Radeon HD7900 Serie, R9-280 und besser) Probleme macht...

Dass sich in den letzten 7 Jahren einige Dinge geändert haben könnten, kommt dir anscheinend auch nicht in den Sinn. Wie zum Beispiel die Stromspar Mechanismen, die moderne Grafikkarten beherrschen. Das führt zu einer höheren Belastung des Netzteiles...

Und - Überraschung - das L7 ist auf diese Art nun wirklich nicht vorbereitet, kuggsu hier:
[Kurztest] Be Quiet Pure Power 430 Watt

Und vergleiche das mal mit einem 350W Cougar STX!!
Guggsu hier:
Cougar STX 350(W) Unboxing + Vorstellung

Aber stimmt ja, dein Geld geht ja für die völlig überteuerte Grafikkarte drauf, da hast ja nun wirklich nichts mehr für 'nen brauchbares Netzteil übrig, da ja all dein 'hart verdientes' Geld in die Grafikkarte geflossen ist...

Dass 'ne kleinere Grafikkarte + gescheitem Netzteil sinnvoller wäre, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden...


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Leises Netzteil 430W  PSU PURE POWER L7 | 430W von be quiet!
> 
> "Umfassender Schutz Ihrer wertvollen PC-Komponenten vor Überstrom, Über- und Unterspannung, Kurzschluss, Überhitzung und Überlastung."
> 
> Warum sollte die Schutzschaltung nicht mehr gehen nur weil es schon etwas älter ist? Das halte ich für Nonsense.



Du vertraust dem Werbeflyer des Herstellers? Echt?
Hast du damals auch Lehman Brothers vertraut, als es hieß, dass alles in Ordnung ist?

Wieso hast du überhaupt einen Thread aufgemacht? Verstehe ich nicht? 
Dann lass das L7 drin. Wie gesagt. Teste es, halte es per Video fest, was passiert, wenn du mal auf Last fährst.


----------



## _razor1911_ (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Teilweise sehr hilfreiche Beiträge, teilweise aber auch im Gegenteil. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, solltest du besser auf die hören, die sich mit der Materie beschäftigen und nicht einfach irgendeinen sinnlosen Thread eröffnen, die Leute nach einem Rat fragen und das ganze dann am Ende doch anders machen als _ALLE_ Leute dir empfehlen. Sowas ist einfach mal *dreist!* Da fehlen einem echt die Worte...



Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es dreist ist, einen Thread dieser Art zu öffnen. Außerdem ist es überhaupt nicht sinnlos, ich wollte mir ein paar Meinungen einholen und somit habe ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber stimmt ja, dein Geld geht ja für die völlig überteuerte Grafikkarte drauf, da hast ja nun wirklich nichts mehr für 'nen brauchbares Netzteil übrig, da ja all dein 'hart verdientes' Geld in die Grafikkarte geflossen ist...
> 
> Dass 'ne kleinere Grafikkarte + gescheitem Netzteil sinnvoller wäre, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden...



Es sind eher Leute wie du dreist, die meinen sie müssten darüber urteilen, was sie angeblich für überteuert halten oder nicht. Unter anderem ist es dreist, z.B. damit anzufangen, was sinnvoller gewesen wäre (kleinere Grafikkarte +gescheites Netzteil) usw., das steht hier überhaupt nicht zur Debatte und schildert nur deine unangebrachte Meinung.


----------



## Venom89 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Etwas überspitzt ja. Da kann man sich auch aufregen, denn er hat recht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _razor1911_ (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Einige Punkte die er angemerkt hat sind brauchbar, ja, aber vieles ist überzogen, unreif und unsachlich.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Dass eine 1080 im Gegensatz zu einer 1070 zu wenig Mehrleistung für den Aufpreis bietet, sollte eigentlich bewusst sein. 
Nun ja. Deine Entscheidung


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Woher willst du denn wissen, ob etwas überzogen ist, wenn du offensichtlich wenig Ahnung von der Materie hast und dich gerade deswegen hier beraten lassen willst (aber jeden Ratschlag in den Wind schlägst)? 

Dein Verhalten und deine Aussagen sind nicht logisch.


----------



## etar (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ich würd an dem Netzteil keine Hardware mehr dran hängen. Wird wohl erstmal funktionieren aber wenn nach Wochen oder Monaten aufeinmal Bauteile im PC aussteigen wundert man sich den woran es liegen könnte. Denn ist es schon zu spät für ein neues Netzteil


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Um vielleicht einen kleine Kompromiss in die Diskussion einzuwerfen. Offensichtlich geht es ja um das Thema Geld bei der Anschaffung eines neuen Netzteils. Es muss nicht immer ein neues Netzteil sein. Es reicht auch mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nach ein, zwei Jahre alten (empfehlenswerten) Modellen Ausschau zu halten. Vorher halt Fragen was das Netzteil betreiben musste.


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Kaufst du gebraucht ein Netzteil, sollte die Quelle aber bekannt sein.
Einfach irgendwo bei Ebay was kaufen würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es muss nicht immer ein neues Netzteil sein.



Guter Einwand, gute gebrauchte tun es auch. Das Unverständniss des Threadstellers liegt aber daran ein Netzteil aus einer Zeit zu betreiben, wo die Dinger noch garnicht für "heutige" Hardware konzipiert waren, sondern für die damalige (selbst da gab es schon Probleme). Netzteile müssen viele Anforderungen erfüllen, ein einfaches (Beispiel) GTX 1080 braucht 180 Watt, Rhombutech (oder in dem Fall L7) hat 750 Watt, alles klar das passt, reicht da einfach nicht.

Ich würde es ebenfalls austauschen, ausser man hat natürlich Lust auf zum Beispiel kaputte Festplatten und daraus resultierenden Datenverlust.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es sich oftmals nicht lohnt, ein gebrauchtes Gerät zu kaufen. 
Meist sind diese deutlich überteuert. 
Ein Xilence Performance A 430 für 4€ oder ein DPP11 550 für 30€ hingegen kann man schon machen.


----------



## Intel22nm (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



_razor1911_ schrieb:


> Ich habe die Graka für 635 Euronen erworben, NO RISK NO FUN. Da es vielleicht wahrscheinlich funktionieren kann werde es probieren.
> Falls irgendwas schief geht werde ich meine Erfahrungen hier in diesem Thread teilen und keinen neuen aufmachen.



Dafür hatte ich ein  vergeben, bleibe dabei, *tu es* + berichte. 

Nur so kannst du diejenigen "Lügen strafen" die dir einen Neukauf einreden wollen. Dein Risiko - dein Fun.  Unsere Schadenfreude. 

Im Ernst, ich kann die Hysterie mit den Netzteilen nur ansatzweise nachvollziehen. Meine Neukäufe waren motiviert durch konkrete Stromeinsparungen wegen höherer Effizienz. Deshalb Platin. Mir ist vor zig Jahren (AT Standard) einmal ein Billig NT kaputt gegangen, seitdem kaufe ich nur Marken, die günstigen tun es - solange man die Leistung auf den Ausgängen genau anschaut und Toleranz draufrechnet - gebrauchte tun es sicher genauso, alles dein Risiko.

Persönlich finde ich 100 Euro für ein hochwertiges NT völlig angemessen, dann aber mit mindestens 5 Jahren Garantie. Thema erledigt. Es ist nur die Stromversorgung und keineswegs DIE elementarste Komponente im System, die Treibstoffpumpe statt Motor.

Sobald du das Gefühl hast, gut hat lange genug getaugt oder irgendwas "zwickt", macht Probleme, dann kannst du jederzeit nachrüsten. Meiner Meinung wird zu oft ohne echten Grund getauscht, betrifft CPU, Grafikkarten, RAM und natürlich das NT.


----------



## Maqama (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich ein  vergeben, bleibe dabei, *tu es* + berichte.
> 
> Nur so kannst du diejenigen "Lügen strafen" die dir einen Neukauf einreden wollen. Dein Risiko - dein Fun.  Unsere Schadenfreude.
> 
> ...




Wir haben hier reichlich Gründe, die für einen Tausch sprechen, genannt.
Das Netzteil ist eben genau die wichtigste Komponente.
Andere Teile wie CPU, GPU etc. kannst du so lange betreiben wie du willst, die reißen im Zweifel nichts mit den in Tod.

Wenn du aber ein altes und/oder ungeeignetes Netzteil verwendest, so kann das schon Auswirkungen haben.
Denn du merkst meist nicht, dass es irgendwo "zwickt", bzw. erst, wenn dir Komponenten abrauchen.

Klar kann es gut gehen, dann hat der TE im besten Fall 60€ gesparrt.
Geht es nicht gut, setzt er wegen 60€ die restlichen, teuren Komponenten aus Spiel.

Muss letztlich jeder für sich entscheiden, wobei ich sowas nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Es wird sich so ein teures System gekauft, aber für ein Netzteil ist man zu geizig.

Man kauft sich auch keinen Neuwagen und montiert dann die 10 Jahre alten Reifen vom Golf 3.


----------



## Intel22nm (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



Maqama schrieb:


> Wenn du aber ein altes und/oder ungeeignetes Netzteil verwendest, so kann das schon Auswirkungen haben.
> ...
> 
> Man kauft sich auch keinen Neuwagen und montiert dann die 10 Jahre alten Reifen vom Golf 3.



Wie hoch schätzt du das Risiko? Konkret 1:x, bei wievielen Systemen mit "altem" NT hat es gekracht d.h. einen Schaden verursacht?

Sonst bleibt es eine bloße "Kann sein" Vermutung.

10 Jahre alten Reifen *können* völlig kaputt sein und das Fahrzeug in der ersten Kurve in den Graben schieben. Oder sie wurden gepflegt, wenig gefahren, sind ausgehärtet, halten noch 1-x Jahre, der Fahrkomfort ist hinüber, die Bremsleistung schwach, aber Kurven sind weniger ein Problem. Vorteil: man sieht es dem Reifen an und beim langsamen Fahren über geeigneten Untergrund merkt man es den Reifen an.

Bem NT müsste man Tests am Simulator/Prüfgerät durchführen, das ist i.d.R. zu teuer. Klar spielt der Restwert der Komponenten eine Rolle, welches Risiko man eingeht. Im Gegensatz zum Auto, der Fragesteller ist informiert, er trägt das Risiko, niemand von uns läuft über den Zebrastreifen, falls er mit seinen alten Reifen darauf zusteuert. 

P.S. Ja, ich tausche regelmäßig meine Reifen, kaufe nach Testberichten aus den Top 10 Empfehlungen, mir persönlich sind Bremswege sehr wichtig. Keine Sorge, mein Fahrzeug bremst hervorragend.


----------



## Meroveus (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Wie hoch schätzt du das Risiko? Konkret 1:x, bei wievielen Systemen mit "altem" NT hat es gekracht d.h. einen Schaden verursacht?



Das kommt auf die Definition von "alt" an und auf die aktuell verwendete Hardware. Ein L7 kann man immer noch betreiben, zum Beispiel mit einer GTX 480/670, mit einer GTX 970 / 1080 würde ich eher ein DPP10 (das ist quasi auch alt) nehmen, da es mit den Lastspitzen auch umgehen kann. Dann braucht man sich auch über keine fehlenden Daten, Abstürze, Blackscreens und FPS Drops wundern. Die Symptome erscheinen früh und unauffällig .


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*



Intel22nm schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Stromversorgung und keineswegs DIE elementarste Komponente im System



Welche wäre das denn?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Respekt Leute für eure Geduld, also ich hätte schon lange aufgegeben. Soll er doch die 1080 mit einem antiken Netzteil betreiben. viel Spaß dabei. Wenn dir der halbe Rechner hobs geht, bist du selber Schuld. Keine Ahnung wie man so stur und uneinsichtig sein kann, wenn dir einstimmig dazu geraten wurde es auszutauschen. 

Wieso geht jemand überhaupt das Risiko ein, anstatt ein paar € in die Hand zunehmen und sich einfach ein neues zu holen ?
Wenn die Karte im Rechner steckt und du Prime und Furmark startest, mach bitte ein Video davon, das wird der "Knaller" auf YouTube. Hier sind wirklich sehr erfahrene Leute unterwegs, und wenn du denen noch nicht mal glaubst, ist dir auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Warum sollte den sofort der ganze Rechner hops gehen? Eine 1080 ist doch verbrauchsmäßig pillepalle und selbst wenn das Netzteil wegen Lastpitzen Spannungsschwankungen liefert, dann wird die Kiste abstürzen, aber nicht abbrennen. Für die ersten Tests würde ich allerdings keine Hdd mit hoch wichtigen Daten anschließen.


----------



## _razor1911_ (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Also, ich möchte euch die Situation schildern. Die GTX 1080 wurde eingebaut. Ich habe heute Nachmittag ein paar Spiele getestet, danach habe ich ca. 3 Stunden Rise of the Tomb Raider gespielt. Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Grafikkarte und der Meinung dass sie bis jetzt jeden Euro wert ist.
Aber nun zur eigentlichen Sache: Das Netzteil macht keine Probleme, alles läuft einwandfrei. Kein Verschlucken beim Starten des Rechners, keine "abgerauchte" Komponente bis jetzt. Ich habe auch nicht feststellen können, dass das Netzteil überlastet, es wird weder heiß noch laut.

Danke für die vielen Anregungen und Meinungen. Eventuell werde ich mir in Zukunft ein stärkeres Netzteil zulegen, konzipiert für Hardware der heutigen Zeit, aber das werde ich dann entscheiden. Ich bin dergleichen Meinung wie mein Vorredner, wenn etwas passiert dann am wahrscheinlichsten durch Abstürze oder ähnliches, aber nicht durch eine Beschädigung der verbauten Komponenten.


----------



## Maqama (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Es werden auch nicht direkt Komponenten kaputt gehen, dass geschicht eher schleichend durch unsaubere Spannungen.

Aber sei es drum, ist ja deine Entscheidung.
Bitte berichte aber, wenn die ersten Teile abrauchen.
Dann können wir dich super als Negativbeispiel anführen für andere unbelehrbare.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Takte die Karte mal höher. Die CPU läuft ja schon mit 140 Watt oder so.
Das L7 kriegst du schnell klein.
Hoffentlich funktionieren die Schutzschaltungen noch.
Wenns überlastet wird, sollte der Rechner einfach abschalten.


----------



## _razor1911_ (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Ich hatte nicht vor sie manuell zu übertakten, sie ist ab Werk schon übertaktet, oder taktet automatisch hoch. Ich habe letztens im HWMonitor nachgeschaut, nachdem ich gezockt habe, und da stand max. Takt über 2000MHz und Speichertakt 5103MHz.
Bis jetzt macht das Netzteil keine Mucken.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Reicht ein 430 Watt Netzteil für eine GTX 1080?*

Lade dir mal den Nvidia Inspector herunter.
Der kann dir die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme der Grafikkarte anzeigen.


----------

